# Mounting a TV on Vinyl Siding



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

I'm new to this site and haven't had the time to dig into other threads that may have a similar theme (I found one, but it is old).

I am replacing my deck and with this project I want to mount a 65" TV on the outside of my house for entertainment when hosting (in between the exterior light and windows in the attached picture). I've already determined the weather-related enclosure (The TV Shield), and I will be purchasing an outdoor-rated full-motion tv mount from Crutchfield or Best Buy.

While I may or may not install the mount myself, I'd like to know the most secure way to do it, so it is secure AND does not impact the integrity of my siding (and ultimately cause any interior issues.

From what I have researched, installing a mounting block (2x12) to the studs behind the siding and then the installing the mount to the block is one way. Another way would be to utilize spacers that come out just past the outermost surface of the siding to install the mount to, as long as the spacers are aligned with the stud. Either way, the mount has lag bolts that def need to be 100% secure to ultimately hold the weight of the TV. I have also read about adding J-channels to any mounting block to sure the area for water...

Any siding experts who may suggest a certain way of doing this? Am I way off base here? Thanks!


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Best way to do this is to remove the vinyl in that area as need. Mount a piece of wood depending on size needed for your mount. Like a section of 2 x 6. Mount to 1 stud or go long to reach 2 studs. Whatever you need.

Then this simply get wrapped with trim coil and color to match siding. Then they also bend another piece for a drip cap.
Then install J-channel around this and replace siding.
You then have soild wood to mount the TV. Sort of like making your own vinyl siding mounting block. But is solid wood covered with metal trim coil.
Takes me about and hour or two.

They also make large mounting blocks that make work, depending on what you need. Then you just cut a piece of 2 x wood that will fit inside the mountmaster. Attach that first to a stud. Then the mounting block fits over that.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I would think the right way to do it would be to basically build it like you would a window, with the J-channel and whatnot.


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

Thanks, Huesmann! Someone replied to another post I placed on a thread someone else, and suggested I could also utilize a vinyl mounting block the same way I'd add an outdoor light fixture, but said to attach a piece of 2x wood to the studs after I cut the opening for the mounting block, then slip the mounting block into the opening and over the wood, affix the mounting block to the studs where they meet them, then put the trip piece on...from there, I'd have a block of wood behind the mounting block that I can then attach the outdoor tv mount...the question I have with this, though, is since they are lag bolts, are there weather-rated washers (with rubber or weather seals) that I can place between the lag bolt and vinyl mounting block to eliminate water getting to the 2x wood? This way, since the part of the tv mount that is attached to the house is wider than most mounting block widths, the mounting block is sticking out past the depth of the siding and is ok if it hangs over on the sides...

Thoughts on this idea? It seems logical to me as long as I use weather-rated screws (and a lot of them) for the 2x behind the mounting block...the mount I am looking at has 4 lag bolts so it will def hold...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The most important thing will be to make sure you hit studs behind the sheathing.


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

Yep...my plan is to properly find the studs inside, and measure accordingly outside so I can ensure the opening I cut in the siding reveals the studs appropriately. Thanks, Huesmann.


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

huesmann said:


> The most important thing will be to make sure you hit studs behind the sheathing.


Should I have to wrap the pressure-treated 2x piece of wood with anything before I cover it with the mounting block?


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

Thanks, RRH. I think I want to stay away from creating my own mounting block, especially because I know I can buy one. Here is my plan...

1. find the studs (from the inside) on the exterior wall
2. measure and cut the siding using the inner measurement of the jumbo mounting block
3. attach the 2x piece of wood to two studs using a few galvanized lag screws
4. loosen the siding and slip the mounting block over the wood and attach it to the studs as well. 

Once this is done, I'll have a solid surface area to attach the tv mount's wall bracket...A few questions...


Do I have to wrap the wood with anything to further protect it, or will the mounting block with trim installed under the lip of the siding fully protect it?
When I attach the mounting block, I'll attach it to the studs also (above/below the wood its covering)...if there are no holes in the specific spots I need, I assume I can make my own holes?
I will obviously be screwing through the mounting block to get to the 2x piece of wood for the tv mount's bracket...I will use the lag bolts that come with the mount (they are outdoor rated), but should I purchase washers to protect these new holes I'm putting in mounting block? I assume they sell washers with seals, and then even use outdoor silicone or sealant to ensure nothing gets through?

Thanks, RRH! Happy to chat separately/privately if needed.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

No wrap necessary; the pressure-treated 2x wood should outlast the TV by years and years.


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

Awesome, thanks. Here is what I plan to do with a few last questions (and then I'll stop obsessing!)

1. find the studs (from the inside) on the exterior wall
2. measure and cut the siding using the inner measurement of the jumbo mounting block
3. attach the 2x piece of wood to two studs using a few galvanized lag screws
4. loosen the siding and slip the mounting block over the wood and attach it to the studs as well.

Once this is done, I'll have a solid surface area to attach the tv mount's wall bracket...A few questions...

When I attach the mounting block, I'll attach it to the studs also (above/below the wood its covering)...if there are no holes in the specific spots I need, I assume I can make my own holes?
I will obviously be screwing through the mounting block to get to the 2x piece of wood for the tv mount's bracket...I will use the lag bolts that come with the mount (they are outdoor rated), but since I'm messing with the integrity of the mounting block, should I purchase washers to protect these new holes I'm putting in mounting block? I assume they sell washers with seals, and then even use outdoor silicone or sealant to ensure nothing gets through?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I would look at some of the siding blocks from Arlington. You can unzip the vinyl to allow you to mount blocking between the studs.

Aifittings.com


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

Jim Port said:


> I would look at some of the siding blocks from Arlington. You can unzip the vinyl to allow you to mount blocking between the studs.
> 
> Aifittings.com


Thanks, Jim. The wall bracket for the tv mount is wider than any of the mounting blocks I've found. That is why I have gone the route to cover a 2x piece of wood with a 1.5" deep mounting block, so when it is installed, it will sit further out then the siding, and therefore accommodate overhang of the mounting bracket. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The blocks can be stacked side by side to get the size needed. You could add a couple MM10 in a row.

Did you consider a piece of Azek?


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

Jim Port said:


> The blocks can be stacked side by side to get the size needed. You could add a couple MM10 in a row.
> 
> Did you consider a piece of Azek?


That's a good point...I guess I can cut one of the mounting blocks (if I use 2) and overlap them like vinyl siding...again more openings for water to get in (which I'm prob obsessing the most about!).

I have not considered Azek...I'll also need a mounting block that is 1.5" thick so it is tight on top of the 2x piece - it looks like the MM10 is 1.25" thick. 

Thoughts on protective washers I can purchase that will seal the lag screw hole when I mount the wall bracket?

Thanks for your continued responses!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

An upside-down U of silicone around the lag.


----------



## MarshallInVirginia (11 mo ago)

Jim Port said:


> An upside-down U of silicone around the lag.


Awesome, I think I'm in business and have a plan. I will be buying this mounting block: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Ply-Gem-18-5-in-x-16-75-in-Almond-Vinyl-Universal-Mounting-Block/3370896

It actually doesn't say anything about it coming with a trim piece, but I have to imagine it does, as all others say they do. This way, the block and 2x behind the block will be able to receive the 4 lag bolts in the distance the mounting instructions require.

Huge thanks for your continued help.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

To add. I make special size mounting blocks all the time. For heavy thi


darrowck said:


> Mount is an outdoor telescoping mount. Never installled a jchannel but seems pretty straight forward. I'm also going to be putting a cabinet around the tv. To further protect it from outdoor elements. I'm thinking j channel on the outside of the cabinet and mount the cabinet and tv mount individually. Or mount the cabinet to some studs, then tv mount to the cabinet. Many many options. This is the finishing touch I need for the deck


I would then make a larger mounting block like I stated. To fit the cabinet. Use two layers of plywood. Primed and painted with exterior paint. The a large drip cap to cover the gap of the cabinet.
Best for the cabinet. Is a slight sloped roof. And build cabinet out of PVC. You can buy 4 x 8 sheets of 3/4" PVC


----------

